# Remembering God's Providence



## Barnpreacher (Mar 28, 2008)

From Flavel in _The Mystery of Providence_:



> And yet, though our present views and reflections upon Providence are so short and imperfect in comparison to that in heaven, yet such as it is under all its present disadvantages, it has so much excellence and sweetness in it that I may call it a little heaven, or as Jacob called his Bethel, 'the gate of heaven.' It is certainly a highway of walking with God in this world, and a soul may enjoy as sweet communion with Him in His providences as in any of His ordinances. How often have the hearts of its observers been melted into tears of joy at the beholding of its wise and unexpected productions! How often has it convinced them, upon a sober recollection of the events of their lives, that if the Lord had left them to their own counsels they had as often been their own tormenters, if not executioners! Into what and how many fatal mischiefs had they precipitated themselves if Providence had been as short-sighted as they! They have given it their hearty thanks for considering their interest more than their importunity, and not allowing them to perish by their own desires.



In reading this section of Flavel's work tonight, my heart indeed melted into tears of joy as I recalled the Providence of God that has always been at work in my life. The joys and blessings are too many to number, but what a blessed time of communion I had with my Lord tonight as I thanked Him for all He has done for me. Even in the pain, the hand of my Lord has always been with me. O Blessed Savior, I thank thee tonight. I thank thee with all my heart!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 29, 2008)

brother!


----------

